# Critique Kaiser: Almost 16 months



## Kaiser2012

Kaiser will be 16 months old in 5 days. I snapped an updated stack picture and was SHOCKED to see a really nice topline (at least, in my non-professional opinion). He's generally had a "big butt" and a pretty straight back, but in this picture I see a very definite gentle slope which I think looks lovely. I do prefer straighter backs over the highly angulated ones you see in some american lines and the roached ones you see in some german show lines, but a gentle inbetween slope is totally acceptable in my opinion. Please ignore the big floof of hair over his rump and the smaller floof along the middle of his back (those are both all fur, not dips or bumps in his actual conformation).


almost 16 month stack by jsnail17, on Flickr 

I'm sorry for how oversharpened this head shot is. The moment I think I get flickr/facebook's compression figured out they go and change things and all my photos look like crap again 


floofies! by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I LOVE his topline. I think it's perfect!!


----------



## Kaiser2012

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I LOVE his topline. I think it's perfect!!



Thank you!!! I don't think I've seen him look "this good" yet, structurally speaking. I know my stacking hasn't always been the best, and I've come a long with with stacking and photographing myself, but what could have caused such a change in his conformation? I can't imagine this is part of the maturing/growth process, because if that was the case then how are breeders able to pick out puppies with the best structure to hold back when they are so young?

As a comparison, here is a picture I took April 13


1 by jsnail17, on Flickr

and one I took March 6


14 mo stack by jsnail17, on Flickr

Neither of the above photos show what the picture I took today shows. Maybe its a grooming thing?


----------



## Rei

Kaiser2012 said:


> Neither of the above photos show what the picture I took today shows. Maybe its a grooming thing?


I think a lot of it is just the way he is stacked  He's overstretched in the most recent stacked picture - his rear leg is overextended there, whereas it's relatively parallel to the ground in the stacks from March/April. 

Handsome boy and an otherwise great stack, though! Gorgeous headshot, I'm still getting the hang of Flickr's image compression too. And Facebook is the absolute worst.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Rei said:


> I think a lot of it is just the way he is stacked  He's overstretched in the most recent stacked picture - his rear leg is overextended there, whereas it's relatively parallel to the ground in the stacks from March/April.
> 
> Handsome boy and an otherwise great stack, though! Gorgeous headshot, I'm still getting the hang of Flickr's image compression too. And Facebook is the absolute worst.


First of all, your profile picture is AWESOME! 

Secondly, I didn't notice that at first but you are right! Its amazing how much of a difference such a small movement can make.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Bump 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11

i will have a shot at it;

overall a nicely put together well balanced dog. some people might get bent out of shape by the tufts of hair raised on the topline when in pics. medium bone and nothing too extreme. front legs seem short. unusual color. good topline with strong rear assembly and good angulation at rear. large erect ears. overall picture a happy, healthy active dog.

i have no idea what i am talking about.


----------



## Kaiser2012

x11 said:


> i will have a shot at it;
> 
> overall a nicely put together well balanced dog. some people might get bent out of shape by the tufts of hair raised on the topline when in pics. medium bone and nothing too extreme. front legs seem short. unusual color. good topline with strong rear assembly and good angulation at rear. large erect ears. overall picture a happy, healthy active dog.
> 
> i have no idea what i am talking about.


Thank you for your comments. If you look closely along his chest and under belly you will see hair several inches long that makes his chest look deeper than it really is. His elbows are about an inch-inch and a half below the curve of his chest (if that makes sense), so his legs are actually longer than they appear. Then again, I'm not sure how long they are supposed to be 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11

gotcha, you noticed this as well, so i was not totally off by bringing attention to it.

i like yr dog but in any critique i would prefer to see a dog actually moving, boo-hoo to the stack imo.

BTW what technically is that coloration called and what sort of activity level has Kaiser, i am guessing an active dog??


----------



## Kaiser2012

Hes a sable ("long" stock coat)...cream/brown undertones with the black tips (I suppose technically hes a dilute red sable?). He's pretty active/high energy and I try to keep him lean. He's appx 77lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012

Oh I did try to get some moving shots of him today but its near impossible to get gaiting photos when I'm by myself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11

Kaiser2012 said:


> Oh I did try to get some moving shots of him today but its near impossible to get gaiting photos when I'm by myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


eh, photos my big .... 

vids, vids, vids, we can hit pause oursleves.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Only vid camera i have is on my cell phone. If it's better than nothing i can try, but the same problem presents itself with getting him gaiting when I'm by myself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11

OT this will sound dumb, but is gaiting just a fancy name for trotting??


----------



## Kaiser2012

Oh...I suppose so  I've always called it gaiting but I think its the same. Thing with kaiser is that he most often does this sort of sway step (both legs on the same side move together). I read somewhere that this is a more efficient way to move. He will gait/trot too of course but most predictably when someone is moving along with him to control his pace/speed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012

He has to move faster than the sway step but slower than a run to gait. To get a good side shot I need someone to help run him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11

gotcha, don't be like a friend of mine did asked a stranger to get a pic and handed him her camera for a long shot at some tourist place, the guy bolted with the camera.

i find starngers generally helpful to take pics or there is mr tripod.


----------



## Kaiser2012

I do have a tripod but it wouldn't work in this situation unless i had vid on my camera (I don't unfortunately).

Oh yea, no strangers are getting their hands on my camera equipment OR my dog! Gaiting pics may be tardy in showing on here, but ill work on getting some as soon as I'm able.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei

Kaiser2012 said:


> First of all, your profile picture is AWESOME!


Thank you!! He's the champion of crazy faces, that one 



Kaiser2012 said:


> Secondly, I didn't notice that at first but you are right! Its amazing how much of a difference such a small movement can make.


Absolutely agree! And the stack may be technically incorrect, but I still really like how he is being presented. He's a gorgeous dog either way!

His topline definitely looks the best in that stack, I also think he has a good front and sufficient rear angulation. Nice high withers. Paws look like they could be a little tighter? He has great pigment around the eyes and on the nose and lips; I'd say that his eyes could be lighter but 1) it doesn't detract from his overall appearance and 2) it could easily be the lighting. I know my own dog's eyes can go from amber to a dark brown depending on the time of the day/the picture! 

Hope that helps until someone better comes along with their critique!! Apologies in advance if I end up getting anything wrong - still learning


----------



## lhczth

High withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that could be slightly longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm needs to be longer. Very good angulation in the rear. Pasterns could be firmer and I would like to see a tighter foot. He has good pigment, but I would like to see slightly darker eyes and richer color. His undercoat is a bit light for my tastes. His secondary sex characteristics could be a bit more pronounced at 16 months.


----------



## gsdsar

Not to hijack the thread, but is there somewhere to go where things are broken down for the ignorant? I would love to understand " nice croup, but foreleg should be blah blah" 

Is there a site that illustrates with explanation the things to look for when critiquing a dog? 

BTW- your boy is gorgeous!! If I were to critique him( take this with a grain if salt), I would say:

Nice top line, nice angulation and front. Would prefer better pigmentation and a stronger profile in the head. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

What are secondary sex characteristics? Do only males have them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei

Hey - I wasn't entirely _too _off base! That's progress


----------



## Kaiser2012

Rei said:


> Thank you!! He's the champion of crazy faces, that one
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree! And the stack may be technically incorrect, but I still really like how he is being presented. He's a gorgeous dog either way!
> 
> His topline definitely looks the best in that stack, I also think he has a good front and sufficient rear angulation. Nice high withers. Paws look like they could be a little tighter? He has great pigment around the eyes and on the nose and lips; I'd say that his eyes could be lighter but 1) it doesn't detract from his overall appearance and 2) it could easily be the lighting. I know my own dog's eyes can go from amber to a dark brown depending on the time of the day/the picture!
> 
> Hope that helps until someone better comes along with their critique!! Apologies in advance if I end up getting anything wrong - still learning


I tHink this is the first time I've seen something mention that eyes are too dark. ..usually i see that eyes are too light (not on kaiser, but in other cases asking for critique). What is the proper eye color? 

Paws could definitely be tighter in the front!




lhczth said:


> High withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that could be slightly longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm needs to be longer. Very good angulation in the rear. Pasterns could be firmer and I would like to see a tighter foot. He has good pigment, but I would like to see slightly darker eyes and richer color. His undercoat is a bit light for my tastes. His secondary sex characteristics could be a bit more pronounced at 16 months.


Upper arm... I assume from elbow up? And you want darker eyes while rei comments they should be lighter? Do you have a photo for comparison of correct eye color? And I think his mommas narrow head is here to stay. ..any other secondary characteristics that stand out to you as not being what they should? 

Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012

gsdsar said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but is there somewhere to go where things are broken down for the ignorant? I would love to understand " nice croup, but foreleg should be blah blah"
> 
> Is there a site that illustrates with explanation the things to look for when critiquing a dog?
> 
> BTW- your boy is gorgeous!! If I were to critique him( take this with a grain if salt), I would say:
> 
> Nice top line, nice angulation and front. Would prefer better pigmentation and a stronger profile in the head.
> 
> I admit I'm a fan of dark sables with heavier bone and a more masculine head (not overly so, of course) but i do love that kaiser has darkened up from where he was when he was younger and i love his coat (though it's a fault). He got his moms narrow head... some say he's too pretty to be a boy. I say spend 30 second with him and its obvious he's all boy, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei

Kaiser2012 said:


> I tHink this is the first time I've seen something mention that eyes are too dark. ..usually i see that eyes are too light (not on kaiser, but in other cases asking for critique). What is the proper eye color?
> 
> Paws could definitely be tighter in the front!


Well, that's what I get for not rereading what I type before posting  I definitely meant "eyes could be darker"!!


----------



## Kaiser2012

Rei said:


> Well, that's what I get for not rereading what I type before posting  I definitely meant "eyes could be darker"!!


Lol that makes sense! Lemme see if I can find another headshot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012

This is more his normal color


2 by jsnail17, on Flickr
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei

I think a lot of it is just the time of day/lighting. I did check your Flickr Photostream and in many of them his eyes are nice and dark - primarily in the "mugshot" portrait and the "boardwalk" photo (of him and Dakota laying down on the bridge).



Kaiser2012 said:


> This is more his normal color
> 
> 
> 2 by jsnail17, on Flickr
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think ideally they should be a bit darker, but it'd probably be better to ask Lisa! I don't think they're too light, but if we're being nitpicky...


----------



## Kaiser2012

Rei said:


> I think a lot of it is just the time of day/lighting. I did check your Flickr Photostream and in many of them his eyes are nice and dark - primarily in the "mugshot" portrait and the "boardwalk" photo (of him and Dakota laying down on the bridge).
> 
> 
> 
> I think ideally they should be a bit darker, but it'd probably be better to ask Lisa! I don't think they're too light, but if we're being nitpicky...


I'm totally trying to learn so I don't mind nitpicky! I also edit all my photos since I shoot raw...soooo depending on my mood the edit can range in effect and definitely change kaisers appearance. The darker eyes are closer to his natural color. When he's not in direct sun they are also, obviously, darker. Also, early morning or late afternoon sun really being out warmer colors in his coat while midday sun washes him out sometimes. 

For photographys sake...what do the pro breed analyzers prefer?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth

His eye color actually fits his own coloring. I, personally, like a dark eye. I have never heard a judge comment on eyes. What I really hate is a very very dark dog (like a black) with yellow eyes. 

My young female Elena has very dark eyes, but for some reason I can't post the picture. 

Upper arm is from the elbow to the point of the shoulder. Secondary sex characteristics is both male and female. With males I want to see a masculine head, more masculine through the body, and a bit more bone. Not over built like a Mastiff, but I don't want to have to check the plumbing.


----------



## lhczth

Elena, dark eyes. Had to go into a different browser.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Oooh she's gorgeous! 

Thanks for expanding on the secondary characteristics. 

Do you have a link to a picture showing what a working line dog should look like? I mean, he doesn't fit the german show standard and I'm glad he doesn't fit the american/akc standard...so...in kaisers case, what is correct?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth

Correct is correct no matter what line. Some tend to be a bit "more" or "less" in some of the anatomical areas (like angulation), but that doesn't change what is correct. I look at the dog and not the type.


----------



## Pooky44

He is nicely balanced over-all. Good front and rear with no extremes. Could use a little more bone. He looks gender-neutral: not feminine but not overly masculine. The light-colored floofies don't help in that regard. Very nice looking dog but I would have to look twice to think he is pure GSD because of the coat and markings.
He looks kind of fox-like in some photos.
Don't mean to be negative, he's a really nice looking dog.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Is it because of the longer coat with the sable markings that throws people off? I've seen short coats that are almost identical to his markings and look, at least to me, very obviously gsd. 

I really don't know where the ear floofies came from (though I love them) bc his parents don't have them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167

Kaiser2012 said:


> Is it because of the longer coat with the sable markings that throws people off? I've seen short coats that are almost identical to his markings and look, at least to me, very obviously gsd.
> 
> I really don't know where the ear floofies came from (though I love them) bc his parents don't have them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have shown Kastle in UKC and under an SV judge and gotten very complimentary remarks on his structure - would you like me to pull up his critique/photos for you? I don't really have an eye to critique, although I can tell you what dogs I like the look of...lol

The ear floofs - the sign of the long coat, is a recessive trait. Neither of Kastle's parents have it either, but they both carry it.


----------



## Kaiser2012

FG167 said:


> I have shown Kastle in UKC and under an SV judge and gotten very complimentary remarks on his structure - would you like me to pull up his critique/photos for you? I don't really have an eye to critique, although I can tell you what dogs I like the look of...lol
> 
> The ear floofs - the sign of the long coat, is a recessive trait. Neither of Kastle's parents have it either, but they both carry it.


I'd love to see his critique! You know I'm a fan  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167

Ok, at 1.5 years old...this is my stack...









at the show









Gaiting my pics:



















at the show



















(Just so you can see the difference in sun/no sun with my dog's undercoat)

His face (this is more recent but the lighting is more even to show his secondary sex characteristics...)










Here's what the judge said: 

Presented in the ring, male, 12-18 months of age, long stock coat of great dark color. Very nice expression, dark eyes, dark mask. The dog has a high wither, the back is not completely firm. He has a good length of the croup, which is a little bit steep. He has good angulation in the front, and very good angulation in the rear. Good chest proportion. He steps very absolutely correct from the rear. In the front he twists his left leg a little bit to the inside and that brings the elbow out a little bit. He has a good front reach, and a very powerful rear drive, and shows good movement. Congratulations, very good.

Kastle is pretty small, he was about 58 lbs at 1.5 years - we are up to 64.6 lbs now at 2 years old. However, I was told he had good secondary sex characteristics and it was easy to tell that he was a male.


----------



## Liesje

He does Falon. His head is very broad. It's more obvious in person, I think. He doesn't weigh much but you don't notice that.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Thanks Falon! I'm going to pull this up on the computer so I can compare a little easier. I know kaiser isn't perfect but this is a great opportunity to learn...and since I'm a visual person, it helps to have a great dog like kastle to compare him to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167

Kaiser2012 said:


> Thanks Falon! I'm going to pull this up on the computer so I can compare a little easier. I know kaiser isn't perfect but this is a great opportunity to learn...and since I'm a visual person, it helps to have a great dog like kastle to compare him to
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Kastle's not perfect either  But, I thought that working line, sable, LC might be easier to compare, especially since they are of an age and close to the same size (ish)


----------



## Kaiser2012

FG167 said:


> Oh Kastle's not perfect either  But, I thought that working line, sable, LC might be easier to compare, especially since they are of an age and close to the same size (ish)


It absolutely helps!!

Here are some more pictures that aren't really edited much:

Better picture of his eye color (yes, in the sun):

head by jsnail17, on Flickr

The best movement shot I could get...which, unfortunately is hampered by a huge tear in the pad of his left rear leg (he was half trotting-half limping):

half trot by jsnail17, on Flickr

His head looks less fox-like here, sorta:

take off by jsnail17, on Flickr

A half-hearted gallop (that poor foot of his):

half run by jsnail17, on Flickr

And just for smiles, this:

oops by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## mego

He looks great. I also agree he looks less fox-like in that pic  but overall looks really nice


----------



## Kaiser2012

mego said:


> He looks great. I also agree he looks less fox-like in that pic  but overall looks really nice


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd

the shot of "his head looks less fox like here", is beautiful, great shot (frame worthy) for sure. cant believe he's almost grown up, where did the time go????? A very handsome boy and you are quite the photographer


----------



## x11

latest round of pics look so much better than stoopid stack pics imo (not saying yr dog looks stupid), he really looks so nice when allowed to look like a dog.

great quality images to.


----------



## Kaiser2012

[email protected] said:


> the shot of "his head looks less fox like here", is beautiful, great shot (frame worthy) for sure. cant believe he's almost grown up, where did the time go????? A very handsome boy and you are quite the photographer


Thank you! And i don't know
where the time has gone but all of a sudden i have a big handsome gsd boy instead of an adorable floofy little ewok 






x11 said:


> latest round of pics look so much better than stoopid stack pics imo (not saying yr dog looks stupid), he really looks so nice when allowed to look like a dog.
> 
> great quality images to.


Thanks x11. I love taking action shots but i figure the stack lets the critical eyes do what they do best, and since I'm still learning about structure it helps me too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Oh my gosh. The Flooffies picture reminds me of the "Drei Wetter Taft" Commercial.

"Die Frisur sitzt" Not sure how to translate it. 

The commericial basically says "No matter if rain, wind or sun, the hairspray works." LOL
Just thought your pup could be a model with his flooffies.


----------



## Kaiser2012

Mrs.K said:


> Oh my gosh. The Flooffies picture reminds me of the "Drei Wetter Taft" Commercial.
> 
> "Die Frisur sitzt" Not sure how to translate it.
> 
> The commericial basically says "No matter if rain, wind or sun, the hairspray works." LOL
> Just thought your pup could be a model with his flooffies.
> 
> DREI WETTER TAFT 1989 - YouTube


Ahahaha i loove it!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva

<3 you Kaiser...This thread is all about Kaiser but we love Dakota too! c:


----------



## Kaiser2012

Zeeva said:


> <3 you Kaiser...This thread is all about Kaiser but we love Dakota too! c:


Hehe thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1

Zeeva said:


> <3 you Kaiser...This thread is all about Kaiser but we love Dakota too! c:


 
This thread was good for showing my husband what I want next, a coated sable so thank you  I think Kaiser is beautiful.


----------



## Kaiser2012

gmcwife1 said:


> This thread was good for showing my husband what I want next, a coated sable so thank you  I think Kaiser is beautiful.


Awww thank you! Show your husband Kastle on here. Falon has worked super hard with him and he has amazing looks to boot! Hes much darker than kaiser but with the same coat 


I will always try to have a coated sable...i just love the look! Kaiser was the only coatie in his litter. I understand that i may have to wait for a long time for my next dog (for a great reputable litter to throw a coatie) but that way you know you are getting great genetics, temperament and yea, the look (hey...I don't mind waiting for what I want!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

my only negative would be that the pasterns are a little soft and that the foot , although it looks like it has a good pad it a little open toed - flat


----------



## Kaiser2012

carmspack said:


> my only negative would be that the pasterns are a little soft and that the foot , although it looks like it has a good pad it a little open toed - flat


I absolutely agree. His front feet are east-west and could definitely be tighter. Hes got great, thick pads but his front toes I think are a little flat as you said. His toe floofies definitely throw even me off though (and i see him every day! ), and I have to look closely to see what the structure really is (along his back too because of his "jerry curls" lol).

Any way to help strengthen his pasterns?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1

Kaiser2012 said:


> Awww thank you! Show your husband Kastle on here. Falon has worked super hard with him and he has amazing looks to boot! Hes much darker than kaiser but with the same coat
> 
> 
> I will always try to have a coated sable...i just love the look! Kaiser was the only coatie in his litter. I understand that i may have to wait for a long time for my next dog (for a great reputable litter to throw a coatie) but that way you know you are getting great genetics, temperament and yea, the look (hey...I don't mind waiting for what I want!)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did show him Kastle too, I just forgot his name  

He is now on the lookout for a coatie and like you we are willing to wait  Nita is only 15 months old and we aren't ready for another puppy yet. Yes, I still remember midnight potty trips on work nights!


----------

